# advice- studying for PR



## nzmigration (May 31, 2012)

Hi,

I want to study in NZ and finally apply for PR.

Is it easier to get PR after studying, as per my knowledge even after studying, the way to apply for PR is under skilled migration category, its just u get extra point for studying in NZ, m i right.

In that case, i still will be one of the skilled category applicant having points for my NZ education, which isn't like, i will get PR for sure shot.

Then, why people say , nz is easy to study and then settle.

After my reseach on NZ immigration site and other places, i found u still need to have all criteria to fulfill skilled migration category to get PR even if u study in NZ.

Then, i think its better to apply offshore and wait till u get PR, is there any other advantage other than that u get extra points for studying. if someone already have more points than some1 studying in NZ, who will get preference?

Can anyone pls make me understand it clearly, more clearly, if i should go as student and apply or apply as offshore applicant for skilled category, which has more chances.

Thanks .


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

it boils down to two things:

Meeting the health and security standards
Getting enough points for your EOI to be accepted.

For the latter, 140 seems to be the current threshold without a job offer. Folks with a bit less who have job offers are also drawn from the pool. Those with job offers get processed faster.


----------

